# They been lieing to us....surprise



## rbgrn (Jul 24, 2007)

I don't know if rush limbaugh is the most reputable source for scientific study


----------



## Mannyman (Jul 26, 2007)

*Re: They been lying to us....surprise*

He's expert at pharmacological sciences...


----------



## retrodog (Sep 17, 2007)

*Re: They been lying to us....surprise*



Mannyman said:


> He's expert at pharmacological sciences...


Yeah, standard Republican "MJ can't be legal because that would cut into drug maker's profits" rhetoric.


----------



## mattW (Sep 14, 2007)

*Re: They been lying to us....surprise*

It was funny how he said we can't destroy the ozone layer because the sun renews it every day, thats like saying we cant make the dodo extinct because they reproduce every year.


----------



## Coley (Jul 26, 2007)

I wonder how it is, that the ozone that is created down here, doesn't get up there to replace any lost through natural causes.

Yet freon (heavier than air) can get right up there and attack the ozone layer. (the fiction part of the story)

Most of the ozone down here is man-made. 

Oops. Brush type electric motors also create ozone......


----------



## Mannyman (Jul 26, 2007)

*Re: They been lying to us....surprise*

Oh Boy. I get it. They took away another way for Rush to get high (inhaling freon) and he's still pissed.

Seriously, just take a moment and ask yourself what makes you feel good about listening to that guy. Is it the idea that Rush followers are somehow smarter than scientists, or those that want to improve the world around them. In a nut shell that guy makes his money from sounding righteosly angry, but is usually wrong. 

If you are going to take the word of a self admitted hypocritical lying shill for people (big oil, big auto, etc.) that are afraid of the change that EV's represent, then there really is no point in explaining ozone depletion.

Then again there are some non-provacative, non-get rich-from-encouraging-some-Americans-to-hate-other-Americans that may have some scientific research on their side: NASA

They may not be perfect, but given a choice, they are more trustworthy. 

Put it this way. 
If you had some kind of brain tumor: Would you want Rush to operate on you, or a Brain surgeon? 

People (NASA) who say they don't know it all 100%, get attacked by a radio host (Rush), who is an authority... how?

What really sucks is the dumbing down of science organizations by the current administration that calls programs that pollute more "Blue Skies" and such.

Scientists at NASA's Goddard Space Flight Center say they have conclusive evidence that the Earth's protective ozone layer is being eroded by man-made chemical products and not by natural events such as volcanic eruptions
NASA has been studying the upper atmospheric chemicals that lead to ozone depletion. They have taken samples of the air in the upper atmosphere and concluded that the ozone depleting chemicals found in the upper atmosphere are NOT the same as those that come from volcanoes. They are the CFCs produced commercially by man. Volcanoes don't produce CFCs. The Chlorine that volcanoes produce is water soluable. That means it is literally rained out of the atmosphere and doesn't pose much of a threat to the ozone layer.

But if you really want to try to figure it out for yourself:
http://www.epa.gov/Ozone/science/index.html

If you want to be right just take the opposite stance of that fat guy. 

It's just another attempt at denying climate change so that we can continue to buy gas guzzlers that send money to countries that want to kill our kids, but make a few American's richer than God.

On hisradio talk show, Rush referred to those who accept global warming as fact as, “environmentalist wackos.” Sure , the scientific community at large, as well as the Bush administration, are all environmentalist wackos. He then went on to address John Kostyack of the National Wildlife Federation, as well as the environmental movement as a whole, with the following: “you are all wrong, and whether you know it or not, you are lying to your audiences.” In a further attempt to somehow make himself look even more ridiculous than he already does, Rush also claimed that the habitat of polar bears is not shrinking.

Yikes, sheeple still listen to this guy....


----------



## Coley (Jul 26, 2007)

You can bash Rush all that you want.

My topic was the Geroge Soros article put out by AP.

Didn't hear much about it anywhere else did you?

I don't give a hoot if you like Rush, or not, or George Bush for that matter.

The article was about how so many businesses were affected by bogus reports on Freon.

This is part of all of this "carbon footprint" crap that will affect us all.

Name calling solves nothing......


----------



## Mannyman (Jul 26, 2007)

*Re: They been lying to us....surprise*

Hmmm, I'm missing something...
Where is the AP article? 
Please provide the link at AP.

I thought AP was "mainstream Media" that Rush hates and accuses of propogating the carbon footprint conspiracy?

Sorry if I went overboard. 
When someone quotes OJ on marital advice, I'll probably do it again...


----------

